# Old Wives Tale or Not??



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

While growing up we were Always told you could NEVER drink Milk while having Fish for A meal. Any one else ever hear this one or ANY others???


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

My Grandmother told me this all the time. A few years ago someone explained to me why they believed it....Fish was always served with vinegar and the vinegar would cause the milk to curdle.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
I drink milk with almost everything including fish.

bumpus
.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I always heard that something in the fish prohibited your body from absorbing the calcium in the milk. 

???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

never heard it, and growing up always drank milk with most meals - including fish.

Angie


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I cannot imagine milk with fish....ewwwwwwww...Some things just don't blend well...Orange pop with fish. Always....


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh yes, my grandmother was full of them. She was a very superstitious person. No milk with fish. Couldn't sleep with the windows open because night air made you sick. Couldn't sleep on the floor because you would get worms. Couldn't let a cat in the house when there was a baby because the cat would smother the baby. You would catch a cold simply by being cold. Sodas or kool aid gave you 'sugar diabetes' as she called it. Chocolate causes acne (along with a host of other things she thought caused acne). You couldn't eat bread right out of the oven because hot bread would bind up your gut. Bathed once a week only because you didn't want to 'waste' water (this when they always had running water in their house). You had to whistle when passing a graveyard, or make the sign of the cross, to keep evil from following you home. Oh, there are probably more I can't remember right now, she was full of wives tales.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

dang, that fish chowder i had the other month is gonna kill me!


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

The story was a cat would suck the breath out of a baby.But it is possible for a cat to perch on a babys chest drawn to the smell of milk.I've seen that!!!Then they could possibly smother under the weight.
Chas


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

In reading this thread I have to admit wiping a tear or three from my eyes from laughing......I was 25 YEARS OLD before I tried milk with fish......Only thing that got me to even try it was my wife (then girlfriend) informed me that she had eaten fish with milk her whole life, had never heard that and laughed her head off at me. I took a sip and didn't die that first time LOL

P.S. Fow what it's worth, she is DEAD SET that all windows must be closed against the night air or we'll all catch "our death" of cold LOL


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Putting new shoes on a table will make them squeek. You'll get sick if you wear snow boots when your not outside. Cats suck the breath out of babies. Females shouldn't shower, wash their hair or go near anything more than a sinkful of water durring their cycle because water makes it last longer. If girls ride horses or boys style bicycles they can't get married.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I did hear that growing up, along with all the above mentioned.Also if a bird flew into your house someone would die.Well the fiesty little wren that has been here all summer, flew into the house today.I am not superstitous,but its hard not to be remembering the old sayings.And I didnt have an egg to spare


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my grannie always said it was no ice cream after fish, cats would suck the breath out of babies, throw salt over your left shoulder if you spilled it, don't let a black cat cross your path, no swimming or baths if it was that time of month, if a snapping turtle or a crawdad bit you it wouldn't let go till sundown...probably even more I don't remember.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I have heard that about milk and fish many times.

No problem for me for I do not drink milk with anything or by itself.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

always told us that if you eat your green beans with the length of the bean going up and down into your mouth, you wouldn't get fat - like you would if you put them in your mouth sideways.

My mom would tell us that if you eat the burnt crust of the toast, you would have shiny hair.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

The only one I can recall, and didn't question until I was grown, was that eating raw bread or cookie dough would give you worms. I started telling my OWN children that and stopped suddenly, thinking how ridiculous it was! Jan in Co (who occasionally eats a spoon of raw chocolate chip cookie dough)


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Does anyone know why you aren't supposed to cross your ankles? My father's wife insists it's bad but can't remember why. She has a lot of rules like this.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

No, crusts make your hair *curly*!! Shiny!? That doesn't even make sense! 

Also, one side of a bed has to be touching a wall.

I still thow a little salt over my shoulder if I spill.


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh you think we're bad in this country..try Korea. they have "Fan Death" 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death

Fan death is a South Korean urban legend which states that an electric fan, if left running overnight in a closed room, can result in the death (by suffocation, poisoning, or hypothermia) of those inside. This belief also extends to air conditioners. Fans manufactured and sold in Korea are equipped with a timer switch that turns them off after a set number of minutes, which users are frequently urged to set when going to sleep with a fan on.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't spin a chair on one leg,brings bad luck. Spit out the window if a black cat crosses in front of your vehicle or turn around.Smoething about dropping a knife or fork gets you invited to a wedding!


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh yeah--don't give knives as gifts--it will sever the friendship.

Opening an umbrella indoors brings bad luck.

The bird in the house/death one was popular with my grandmother, too. I think there was also something similar about dogs howling.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Some from my grandmother -
Sitting on cold concrete will give you hemorrhoids
A white dove at the window means death
A knock at the door and no ones there, means death.
Donât sleep with the windows open it causes arthritis
Crossing your ankles causes varicose veins.
Never give anything thatâs sharp as a gift; have them give you a dime for the gift.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

One of the first meals my husband cooked for me (before we were dating) was very thin fish fillets of sole, with milk and potatoes, butter, and all in the oven. It was a dish I still dream about. It was creamy and delicious. Sole is a very delicate, "non fishy" tasting fish.

When I asked him for the recipe, he said "I made it up as I went along". Needless to say, I was very impressed. I still continue to be impressed by his cooking. It always comes out sooo good.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

hisenthlay said:


> Oh yeah--don't give knives as gifts--it will sever the friendship.
> 
> Opening an umbrella indoors brings bad luck.
> 
> The bird in the house/death one was popular with my grandmother, too. I think there was also something similar about dogs howling.


well Im not overly superstitious but I have heard a dog do the death howl .
It was my dog and started the second my Grandfather died . 
the most mournful long howl I've ever heard sent chills down the spine.
Figured it was more that the Dog sensed his passing as they had always been close. Dog do sense far more than we give them credit for.

others lets see a pregnant woman should never see a scary movie it might deform the child.
Reaching above your shoulder while pregnant will cause a miscarriage.
wait an hour after eating to swim or you'll cramp up
to avoid a cold run bare foot around the house before going to bed (even in the snow) (this was a great granny deal)


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

suzfromWi said:


> I cannot imagine milk with fish....ewwwwwwww...Some things just don't blend well...Orange pop with fish. Always....


I like that you said "pop" and not soda. I was born and rasied in WIsc. long ago and when I moved to NYC and asked where a "pop" machine was, they all looked at me like I had three heads. In NYC, they thought a Pop was an Italian ice desert. :shrug:


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

My husband would always (not anymore) make a criss cross on the windshield if a black cat ran in front of the vehicle. Something about crossing out the bad luck. 

Rocking an empty rocking chair was bad luck. 


My mother always said that if you played with fire, you'd wet the bed.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Some of the ones I heard growing up are:

It's bad luck to take an old broom to a new house.

It's bad luck to rock a rocking chair with nobody setting in it.

It's bad luck to set your shoes anywhere but on the floor.

Always put a penny in a new purse to bring luck.

Blow out all the candles on your birthday cake with one breath to make your wish come true.

If your ears burn someone is talking about you.

If you kill the first snake of the season you'll defeat your enemies all year.

find a penny with the head up is good luck. if it's tails up leave it lay and walk away.

The head of your bed should always point north. 

It's bad luck to open an umbrella in the house.

Catch a ladybug and let it free. The direction it flies is the direction your future husband lives.

The old marriage superstition of something old, something new, something borrowed, and something blue.

breaking a mirror brings 7 years bad luck.

to cure a cold take off your dirty socks, turn them inside out and put them back on. sleep that way and your cold will go away.

to get rid of a wart, sell it to somebody. the person who buys it won't get the wart, but it'll leave you.

another way to get rid of a wart is to go to the middle of a dirt road at midnight, turn around 3 times and then pee in the road.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh Man! I was told peeing in the road will GIVE you warts!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheribelle said:


> Oh Man! I was told peeing in the road will GIVE you warts!


 :nono: If that was the case I'd be covered with them and I dont have any


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Cheribelle said:


> Oh Man! I was told peeing in the road will GIVE you warts!


Another one from GMâ to get rid of warts, rub a potato peel on the wart and secretly bury the peel.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My Daddy always said we couldn't have milk with fish.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Cheribelle said:


> Oh Man! I was told peeing in the road will GIVE you warts!


 Don't know about the road but if you want a quick burst of energy in the dark, accidentally pee on an electric fence,you will think you are having a stroke. Oh and my dad would cross out every cat on the windshield, did'nt have to be black, just had to be a cat.  Windshield looked like, as Huleo on Sandford and son said, Looks like someone was playing tica, taca toe. Eddie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't know if this is a old wives tale but when I lived overseas a neighbor once told me that if I tied 3 knots in a red string and buried it at my front door it would bring money into the house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

About black cats crossing the road, my mother tells me this event that happened in her childhood (this would have been in the 1940's):

I don't remember if it was a school or church event, but whichever, the kids and a lot of adults were going either on a school or church outing in a caravan of cars and buses.

Last in the caravan was a bus being driven by a superstitious driver. A cat ran across the road in front of him. He dared not go forward, as that would be dangerous. So he turned around and started back the way he came (not sure if he was returning to his point of origin, or was going to find an alternate route. But he was NOT going to continue on the road that a cat crossed).

After he turned around and started back, he got THREE flat tires! He was convinced it happened because of that darned cat!

<twilight zone music>


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I don't know if this is a old wives tale but when I lived overseas a neighbor once told me that if I tied 3 knots in a red string and buried it at my front door it would bring money into the house.


 LOL I need to try that one!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


> My mom would tell us that if you eat the burnt crust of the toast, you would have shiny hair.





hisenthlay said:


> No, crusts make your hair *curly*!! Shiny!? That doesn't even make sense!


My oldest sister wouldn't eat the bread crusts on her PB&J sandwiches, so my frugal dad told her they were a "delicacy". She didn't know what that word meant, but she took it to heart -- then she would only eat the crusts, and wouldn't eat the middle part!
--sgl


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Peeing in the road will cause a sty in your eye. Since traffic has gotten heavier, hardly anyone has stys.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

uncle Will in In. said:


> Peeing in the road will cause a sty in your eye. Since traffic has gotten heavier, hardly anyone has stys.


My Grandpa said this one too. My great aunt also said the one that if a bird flies into a window,someone is going to die. Funny,this has actually happened to me several times!! :help: Ever hear of cows laying down means rain's coming?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking for a red string now.....


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

Tunafish & dairy (milk products) has always made me gag.

Try this out for size:
People who live in pink houses are usually Italian.
People with sharp pinched noses are fighters.( Has always proven true as I've seen it. Have no clue why).
Women named 'Mary' have hard luck & a hard life.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My friend does the criss cross on the windshield thing if a black cat crosses. I hate driving so when we go together I have her drive my car. GRRRRR she needs to come clean my windows.


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

Don't forget all of the old legends of 7th sons and such. My dad's youngest brother is the 7th son. they're said to be able to blow fire, cure thursh, etc. Well, not sure what to think but I know that when I had thrush, he blew in my mouth and it was gone by morning. Also, I was a little boy running around and ran into my dad's cigarette, just below my eye. Needless to say that was very painful. My uncle got there a few minutes later and they told him. He picked me up and blew on it. The pain was instantly gone and I quit crying. By the next morning, there was no sign there'd ever been a burn at all.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

that works with anyone and a burn...it just doesn't last very long and it doesn't heal it, lol.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

was told that raising your arms above your head while pregnant would wrap the cord around the babies neck
washing clothes on new years day brings a death to the house that year
cannot bake 13 biscuits in the oven at one time, bad luck
don't walk around with only one shoe on, bad luck


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Always had milk w/meals. EXCEPT when having fish!! Then we had iced tea. Once I asked. Was told it just didn't 'go'. Might make you sick. Hmmm.

MaineFarmMom-crossing your ankles is just bad for circulation. Not really too big a deal.

Patty


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks! Next time she mentions it I'll promise to uncross them when my foot starts to fall asleep.


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

These were all from my grandma. I miss her!

If a dog eats grass, its going to rain.

If you drop a piece of silverware, you will have company. (I think they each were a different person...like knife would be a man, etc...)

People die in 3's

No shoes on the table/counter. It's bad luck.

You have to exit the house through the door you entered when visiting.

If your ears ring, someone is talking about you.

If your palms itch, you will be getting money.

Laugh on Sunday, cry on Tuesday. (I think she would change the days to fit the case)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

hisenthlay said:


> Oh yeah--don't give knives as gifts--it will sever the friendship.


I come from a long line of superstitious Irish-Catholics, and I learned that if you receive a weapon (knife) from someone, you have to pay him for it, or you will always cut yourself on the knife. 

My FIL gave us a set of good knives, and I was forever cutting myself on them. Once I was reminded of the tradition of payment, I gave him a penny and stopped slicing my fingers.

Of course, it _*could*_ be that I wasn't used to decent knives, and/or that I got used to wielding the properly sharpened ones.

But why take a chance? LOL!

Pony!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Heres one If you are handed A knife you hand it Back the same way , In other words if it handed to you by the handle you must put it the the persons hand by the handle or you will have bad luck!!


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

My mother always said you can't swallow hair. It will get wrapped around your heart and kill you. I think that came from her grandmother. Funny thing was, she believed it.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

TNnative said:


> My mother always said that if you played with fire, you'd wet the bed.


That one might actually be true. Aren't bedwetting and arson/playing with fire common traits of serial killers?


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, I just had to say that I only made it to post #23 before I started freaking out. LOL Part of me wants to be superstitious.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

PlowGirl said:


> That one might actually be true. Aren't bedwetting and arson/playing with fire common traits of serial killers?


I don't know. I just always figured she was trying to get us to leave her candles alone! :baby04:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

PlowGirl said:


> That one might actually be true. Aren't bedwetting and arson/playing with fire common traits of serial killers?


No, actually. Serial killers usually have quite a complicated past, but does not result in the behaviors mentioned. 

Arson is generally associated with early childhood abuse. Inappropriate elimination, which is not to be confused with enuresis (i.e. bedwetting), is also generally accepted to be a symptom of childhood sexual abuse. 

Bedwetting, OTOH, is something that can be caused by immaturity, anxiety (due to stressful family situations, etc), or physiological issues.

Sorry about the thread drift, but there are many families who have children who experience enuresis. It's not a sociopathic disorder.

Pony!


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

quadcam79 said:


> Oh you think we're bad in this country..try Korea. they have "Fan Death"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death
> 
> Fan death is a South Korean urban legend which states that an electric fan, if left running overnight in a closed room, can result in the death (by suffocation, poisoning, or hypothermia) of those inside. This belief also extends to air conditioners. Fans manufactured and sold in Korea are equipped with a timer switch that turns them off after a set number of minutes, which users are frequently urged to set when going to sleep with a fan on.


This is still a very alive superstion--also applies to the AC. I actually think that it had its basis in truth at one point in time but it was not really the fan that caused deaths. Their old radient floor heating systems (now replaced by conventional radient heat) used furnaces that quite often caused a carbon monoxide build up. I believe that some may have turned on the fans to cool down from overzealous use of the floor heat and died of carbon monoxide poisining and it was blamed on the fans.

I think most wive tails have their basis in truth but were either misinterpreted in the beginning or have been twisted in telling over the course of the years.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

RoseGarden said:


> Oh yes, my grandmother was full of them. She was a very superstitious person. No milk with fish. Couldn't sleep with the windows open because night air made you sick. Couldn't sleep on the floor because you would get worms. Couldn't let a cat in the house when there was a baby because the cat would smother the baby. You would catch a cold simply by being cold. Sodas or kool aid gave you 'sugar diabetes' as she called it. Chocolate causes acne (along with a host of other things she thought caused acne). You couldn't eat bread right out of the oven because hot bread would bind up your gut. Bathed once a week only because you didn't want to 'waste' water (this when they always had running water in their house). You had to whistle when passing a graveyard, or make the sign of the cross, to keep evil from following you home. Oh, there are probably more I can't remember right now, she was full of wives tales.


My grandma always said sugar diabetes but never said what other kind of diabetes you could have. Your nose is itching, somebody is coming. Ears are burning, someone is talking about you. You shiver, someone walked over your grave. Forget what you were about to say, it must have been a lie. My spouse still tells the girls to wear a hat or you'll catch a cold.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Lynne said:


> A knock at the door and no ones there, means death.


Never heard that one. Where I grew up, it simply meant you had mischief-making kids in the neighborhood!


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Turkeyfether said:


> Tunafish & dairy (milk products) has always made me gag.


So, if you went to Minnesota or Wisconsin, you wouldn't be partaking of the state dish called Tuna Hotdish? It's truly a classic not to be missed! Be careful not to call it casserole or you'll be considered hifalutin'!


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

I use the cow thing a lot. I remember going to my folks' one day with my wife. I looked out and almost every pasture we came to, the cows were lying down. I told her "It'll be raining before we get home." It was sunny, almost no clouds anywhere. She just laughed. Well, we stayed a couple of hours and by the time we were within 10 minutes of home, the bottom fell out and rained about 2 inches hehe.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

patnewmex said:


> So, if you went to Minnesota or Wisconsin, you wouldn't be partaking of the state dish called Tuna Hotdish? It's truly a classic not to be missed! Be careful not to call it casserole or you'll be considered hifalutin'!



Hey, der... ya, I've had many kinds of hot dish. Some were very tasty. Others were... 

Different. 

Pony!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

No, an itchy nose means you're gonna kiss a fool. I have Grandfatherbear trained. Whenever I say I have an itchy nose he puckers up


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Grandmotherbear said:


> No, an itchy nose means you're gonna kiss a fool. I have Grandfatherbear trained. Whenever I say I have an itchy nose he puckers up


Well as long as he isn't one of the Itis brothers - arthur or burr, I guess its ok LOL!! And remember, pie are round, cornbread are squared.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

In a kosher kitchen, you can't mix dairy with fish, right? So maybe the "superstition" is based on the Old Testament laws.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

A bird in the house means someone is going to die.
Seeing an owl during the day means someone is going to die.
(Both from my mom, a cheery sort)
A knife under the bed cuts the pain of childbirth. (My husband's grandma)


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Pony said:


> No, actually. Serial killers usually have quite a complicated past, but does not result in the behaviors mentioned.
> 
> Arson is generally associated with early childhood abuse. Inappropriate elimination, which is not to be confused with enuresis (i.e. bedwetting), is also generally accepted to be a symptom of childhood sexual abuse.
> 
> ...


Not attempting to hijack the thread, but the MacDonald triad of common traits of serial killers is bedwetting, fire setting, and animal cruelty. So, perhaps Grandmas could recognize the significance of these behaviors long before there was a label for it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> others lets see a pregnant woman should never see a scary movie it might deform the child.
> Reaching above your shoulder while pregnant will cause a miscarriage.


When my husband's uncle killed a buck on our property last year, I went out with my husband in my truck to help haul it in. I was pregnant at the time. Uncle made me turn around when he gutted the deer, said it would mark the baby. When I got my deer, DH didn't let me gut it but I watched and DD is just as beautiful as ever.

My former boss told me not to raise my hands over my head as it would cause the cord to wrap. The cord was wrapped twice so I can't despoof that one, LOL.
Heidi


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

my BIL is hispanic and he believes in 
no travel (or limited) on Tuesdays 
and
looking at the moon thru a window (especially the car windows) is also bad luck

I really dont do anything superstitious....

the salt over the left shoulder is because your conscious sits on your shoulders....the angel on the right and the devil on the left (think of older cartoons) and so you should throw the salt in the face of the devil


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

My grandma used to say that the sun shining on the fire ( in the fireplace) would cause it to go out. The house we lived in when I was growing up had a coal fire. I remember one quiet afternoon curled up on the couch reading. Gran was crocheting. Sunbeams were slanting through the window into the fireplace and the fire was dying down. Gran heard the coals shift as they settled and pointed out to me "look, the sun's putting the fire out". 

Years later I heard the same thing from an old French Canadian lady.

Also drawers left open are like "empty coffins waiting to be filled". My hubby has a habit of leaving drawers open in the morning when he's in a hurry to leave for work. I can't go back to sleep unless I get up and close them.

When the wind turns over the leaves on the trees so that you can see the silvery underside it means it's going to rain. This always seemed to hold true in England but not here in Virginia for some reason.

Predicting spring rainfall. "If the Oak is out (leafed) before the Ash then the earth will get a splash. If the Ash is out before the Oak, then the earth will get a soak."

And, when driving in places like Scotland or the Yorkshire moors where sheep have free range. A sheep head down grazing by the side of the road will stay there as you drive by. A sheep with it's head up, no matter which direction it's facing WILL run out in front of your car!

Pauline


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

HorseMom said:


> When my husband's uncle killed a buck on our property last year, I went out with my husband in my truck to help haul it in. I was pregnant at the time. Uncle made me turn around when he gutted the deer, said it would mark the baby. When I got my deer, DH didn't let me gut it but I watched and DD is just as beautiful as ever.
> 
> My former boss told me not to raise my hands over my head as it would cause the cord to wrap. The cord was wrapped twice so I can't despoof that one, LOL.
> Heidi


Neither one of those are old wives tales, they are truth. You can mark a baby-maybe not a physical mark, but they are marked just the same. I worried about money the whole time I was pg with my oldest. When that baby was 6 months old, you could put a $5 a $10 and a bottle down in front of her, and w/o fail, she was going for that 10.00.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> :nono: If that was the case I'd be covered with them and I dont have any


My friend, Dave should be cured 1000 times over, but.....


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, let's see....
Grandmother always said that sitting on the cold cement walk would give you "the piles"
playing in the ditch after a spring rain would give us "the polio" (even though we'd had the sugar cube in school)
Ring around the moon, cold weather's comin'
Blood on the moon, trouble's brewin'
Broom falls, company's coming
Catchin' a chill could make you sick
never hang laundry or reach over your head when pregnant, it'll wrap the cord around the baby's neck (her oldest was born that way)
Don't put your shoes on the table, it'll make 'em squeak
Never give an empty wallet as a gift, bad luck
when the leaves on the silver maple turn over, it's going to rain
dog eatin' grass, it's goin to rain
Red sky at night, sailor's delight, red sky at morning, sailor take warning!
That's 'bout all I can think of for now...


----------

